# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  لنحكي قصصهم

## ramas

كثر هم , بطولاتهم سطرت تاريخنا, ودمائهم عطرت بمسكها سماءنا , صنعوا المجد ليس للمجد بل حبا وعشقا بالوطن, كتبوا بدمائهم اشعارا وحكايات , هم شهدائنا وابطالنا , لنحكي قصصهم ,قصص البطوله, قصص الوفاء , لندون التاريخ مرة اخرى ولنري الاخرييين من هم الاردنيون , من هم عشاق الوطن عشاق ال هاشم لنحكي قصصهم ليس لااجلهم بل لنا لنتعلم منهم . فكل واحد منا له جد او اب او اخ او جار له من البطولة او الشهادة قصه.
معا لنحكي قصص البطوله ..........................

----------


## ramas

كان يوم لا يمكن له أن ينسى، مكانه منطقة وادي التفاح غرب مدينة نابلس عاصمة جبل النار والزمان الساعة الثانية من بعد ظهر يوم الأربعاء السابع من حزيران عام 1967 اليوم الثالث لحرب الأيام الستة.
*في مثل هذا اليوم قبل أربعة وثلاثين عاما وقعت المعركة بل الملحمة البطولية الخالدة التي لا يمكن للشعب الفلسطيني أن ينساها لا سيما النابلسيون الذين وصلوا إلى أرض المعركة وأسرعوا ببناء ضريح لشهدائها الأبرار.*
*إنها قصة رائعة كتبت بالدم وكان الاستبسال وكان الصمود أسطوريا، دبابة واحدة يقودها بطل من أبناء هذه الأمة الإسلامية العربية هو الشهيد المقدم صالح عبدالله شويعر من بني شمر الضابط المتميز في الجيش العربي الأردني الذي لم يكن أحد يعرف اسمه وقد أطلق عليه النابلسيون اسم الشهيد أبوهاشم، من أين جاءت هذه التسمية؟ لا أدري.. إنه أبوعلي أب لثلاثة أطفال علي وناصر وفايز وقد ابلغني بعد سنوات من المعركة المشير فتحي أبوطالب بمعلومة لم نكن نعرفها إضافة إلى اسم الشهيد وكنيته وعن ثلاثة شهداء آخرين خاضوا معه المعركة وكتبت لهم الشهادة.*
*والملازم أول سليمان عطية سليم الشخانبة من عشيرة بني حميدة وكان قد تزوج قبل ثلاثة أشهر فقط من موعد المعركة ورزقه الله بعد ستة أشهر وهو في جنات الخلد بابنة أسموها أمل والرقيب أول صياح فياض عواد الفقراء مأمور الإشارة والإتصال، والجندي أول راشد نمر العظامات سائق المدرعة الأردنية التي تصدت وحدها لرتل من مدرعات العدو الصهيوني التي حاولت اقتحام المدينة واحتلالها من الناحية الغربية.*
*بدأت المعركة في الساعة الثانية من بعد ظهر يوم الأربعاء في السابع من حزيران عام 1967 واستمرت لأكثر من ثلاث ساعات، وانتقلت من منزلي مع أسرتي الصغيرة إلى منزل خالتي الشاعرة فدوى طوقان بناء على رغبتها وكان قريبا ومطلا على ساحة المعركة كنا نسمع ولا نرى، نسمع دوي القنابل ولا نرى ما يحدث وإن كنا قد حددنا الموقع تماما وأيضا إن مواجهة بالمدافع قد بدأت، بعد الساعة الخامسة شاهدنا طائرتين حربيتين تغيران على الموقع جاءتا من ناحية الغرب وانقضتا على الموقع عدة مرات واستمرت هذه الغارة الجوية نصف ساعة بعدها توقف القصف المدفعي تماما وعادت الطائرتان من حيث أتيتا ونحن كما ذكرت نسمع دويا ضخما ولا نرى شيئا مما كان يجري. علمنا بعد ذلك شيئا من تفاصيل تلك المعركة من اخواننا وأهلنا فلسطينيي عام 1948 ما خلال ما قرأوه في الصحف العبرية وما سمعوه من راديو العدو. حدثني الصديق الشاعر عصام العباسي الذي صمد مع أسرته في مدينة حيفا ولم يتركوها في أول زيارة له لمدينة نابلس فقال إن جيش الاحتلال الصهيوني دخل مدينة نابلس في الساعة الثانية عشرة بلواء مدرع من بوابة نابلس الشرقية عن طريق وادي الباذان قادما من مدينة بيسان وكان من المقرر أن يلتقي بلواء مدرع آخر يدخل نابلس من بوابتها الغربية وكانت المدرعات قد خرجت من بلدة الخضيرة. إلا أن معركة وادي التفاح والمقاومة الأسطورية كما وصفتها الصحف والاذاعات العبرية حالت دون ذلك ولم تتمكن المدرعات الغازية وبمساعدة الطيران أن تدخل المدينة إلا عند الساعة السابعة مساء، بعد ذلك بدت المدينة حزينة كئيبة وهي تغط في ظلام دامس فلا انارة شوارع ولا حركة في البيوت، قلوب مظلمة ومنكسرة والناس في كرب عظيم ولم ينم أحد في المدينة طوال الليل سوى أطفالها.*

*في أبشع صباح وكان صبيحة يوم الخميس الثامن من حزيران وعند الساعة السابعة وصلت إحدى سيارات الاطفاء التابعة لبلدية نابلس بلونها الأحمر وقد رفع عليها علم أبيض واتجهت نحوها مسرعا لأرى زميلين من أعضاء المجلس البلدي بداخلها لتأخذنا إلى دار البلدية وسط المدينة.*
*رأيت ما لم أكن أتوقع أن أراه في حياتي جنود وضباط وسيارات "جيب" تنبعث منها أصوات أجهزة الاتصال ومدرعات منتشرة أمام مداخل البلدة القديمة وعلى مفارق الشوارع، رأينا المجندات اليهوديات وهن أشبه بالعاهرات من حيث اللباس والتصرفات وكان ذلك أمرا مقصودا من أجل تحطيم روحنا المعنوية واحباطنا وادخال اليأس القاتل إلى نفوسنا!!*

*دخلنا دار البلدية واتجهنا نحو قاعة الاجتماعات، كان رئيس البلدية المرحوم حمدي كنعان موجودا ومعه عدد من أعضاء المجلس البلدي وأخبرنا أن الضابط الصهيوني الذي احتل المدينة في طريقه إلينا، وبالفعل دخل علينا وبدون اتفاق مسبق لم ينهض أي واحد منا من مقعده ولم يصافحه أحد منا، شعر هو بذلك وحاول أن يكون لطيفا ومهذبا وقال ما معناه باللغة العبرية وترجم الى العربية على الفور: وقع ما وقع وعليكم أن تتعاملوا مع هذا الواقع الجديد خدمة للمدينة والسكان، أطلب نقل الموتى ودفنهم حالا وأكثريتهم عند مداخل المدينة غربا وشرقا واعادة التيار الكهربائي حتى تتمكن مضخات الماء من العمل، استدعوا كبار الموظفين وجميع المهندسين والفنيين وقسم الصحة وسأعطيهم التصاريح اللازمة، ورأيناه يوجه كلامه إلينا ويقول: أريد أن أقول لكم شيئا لا علاقة لكم به، يوم امس غرب المدينة وعند الظهر تعرضت قواتنا لمقاومة غير عادية، مدرعة للجيش الأردني تصدت لنا وقاتلت بشراسة في النهاية تمكنا منها ودمرناها وقتل قائدها، احترمه جنودنا فأعدوا له قبرا دفن فيه بعد أن أدى جنودنا له التحية العسكرية، هذا الكلام أشعرنا أنه قد شد من أزرنا ورفع من معنوياتنا المحطمة وطلبنا زيارة الموقع وتم ذلك، وصلنا موقع الضريح وقرأنا الفاتحة ووضعنا من حوله بعض الأحجار لتحديد مكانه وبعد ذلك تم بناء ضريح على عجل من الاسمنت وبعد أن وضع أحد مهندسي البلدية ماهر الحنبلي تصميما لاقامة نصب تذكاري في الموقع وبدأنا بالعمل، أخطر الحاكم العسكري البلدية أن وزير الحرب موشيه ديان يرفض ذلك وتوقف العمل بأمر عسكري احتلالي.*

*ضريح شهداء معركة وادي التفاح أصبح معلما استشهاديا ووطنيا كبيرا في مدينة نابلس والأطفال الصغار يستمعون بلهفة إلى الكبار وهم يحدثونهم عنه والجميع وضعوا الضريح بقلوبهم وفوق رؤوسهم ويعتبرونه أمانة غالية في أعناقهم وإلى الأبد.*

*حينما كنت أشغل منصب رئيس بلدية نابلس لاحظت أن الضريح بدأ يتآكل وأصبح في وضع لا يليق بمقام الشهداء قررت أن نقيم ضريحا واستبدال الاسمنت بالحجر ووضع أسماء الشهداء بشكل بارز وكان ذلك بالذكرى العشرين في شهر حزيران من العام 1987. وأرى أن من واجبي أن أذكر أن مشيد الضريح رفض أن يتقاضى فلسا واحدا وقال "ثوابي عند الله والشرف الذي نلته من القيام بهذا العمل أكبر من مال الدنيا بأسرها".*

*وفي الذكرى الحادية والثلاثين للسابع من حزيران عام 1998 أحيت مدينة نابلس هذه الذكرى في موقع الضريح وتم تصوير الحفل التأبيني على "فيديو كاسيت" وأخذت الصور التذكارية وكان العديد من رجالات المدينة وشبابها يشاركون في هذه التظاهرة التي أكدت على وحدة الدم والنضال وأن الشعبين الأردني والفلسطيني أبناء عائلة واحدة وقلت في كلمتي إنها وحدة الدم التي لا يمكن لأحد أن يعبث بها أو ينال منها، في معركة الكرامة استشهد ابن نابلس البار تيسير هواش وجبلت دماؤه بتراب السلط ومن قبله جبل تراب نابلس بدماء الشهداء صالح عبدالله شويعر ورفاقه.*

*هذه الوحدة المقدسة، وحدة الدم والمصير المشترك لن نمكن أحدا أن ينال منها وتعهدت أمام ضريح أبي علي أن أزور بيته في الزرقاء وأن أحمل معي كمية من التراب وصورة للضريح وشريط الفيديو وكان ذلك، وقام وفد من رجالات نابلس وفلسطين بزيارة بيت الشهيد حاملين معهم تراب فلسطين وصورة كبيرة للضريح وشريط الفيديو وكان اللقاء في بيت الشهيد مع أسرته وجمع كبير من أهل الزرقاء، وحدثنا ليلتها نجله ناصر وكان في الثالثة من عمره يوم الاستشهاد "إنّ حجر هذا البيت وتنفيذا لوصية الوالد الشهيد من أحجار قباطية جماعين وكانت الوالدة وهي تحدثنا عن والدنا تقول: أنه أوصى أيضا أن تكون حجارة ضريحه من حجر فلسطين وشاءت الأقدار، أن تكتب له الشهادة فوق تراب فلسطين ويدفن في مدينة نابلس عاصمة جبل النار وهو يدافع عن بوابتها الغربية في منطقة وادي التفاح، سقط شهيدا وهو واقف على قدميه مرفوع الرأس موفور الكرامة ضاربا المثل الأعلى في البطولة والتضحية والفداء، وأخال روح شاعر فلسطين إبراهيم طوقان كانت تحلق في سماء المعركة تحيي الشهيدج البطل وتردد أبياتا شعرية من قصيدته (الفدائي):*

*لا تسل عن سلامته              روحه فوق راحته*
*هو في الواد واقف               والردى منه خائف*
*فأهدئي يا عواصف              خجلا من جراءته*
*صامت لو تكلما                  لفظ النار والدما*
*لا تلوموه قد رأى                        منهج الحق مظلما*

*نعم لقد تذكرت الموت خائفا من الشهيد أبي علي الذي قاتل واستبسل وتصدى للعدو الغازي بشجاعة الرجال، أوقف رتلا من المدرعات فدمر بعضها وعطل البعض الآخر، شاهدنا بأم أعيننا في اليوم التالي للمعركة ساحة القتال وكأن جيشين كانا يلتقيان والحقيقة أنه رجل صمد أمام جيش شل حركته وصدّ تقدمه فاستعان بطائرات الميراج المقاتلة التي انقضت عليه مرات عديدة قبل أن تنال منه وقضى أبوعلي مجاهدا في سبيل الله، في سبيل عروبة فلسطين أرض الإسراء والمعراج وأصبح واحدا من أكبر رموز شهدائنا الأبرار الذين زرعوا الرعب والخوف في قلب الإرهابي شارون سفاح صبرا وشاتيلا وسفاح قانا شمعون بيريس في عملياتهم الاستشهادية.. ها هو الشهيد صالح عبدالله شويعر ينام نومته الأبدية في ثرى فلسطين وفي نابلس عاصمة جبل النار تحديدا، وشهيدنا تيسير هواش "أبو شريف"، أحد أبطال معركة الكرامة قد نام هو الآخر نومته الأبدية في ثرى الأردن الغالي في مدينة السلط شقيقة نابلس منذ مئات السنين وستظلان كذلك.*

*ولا بد لنا من كلمة إلى أولئك الإقليميين فنقول لهم: اتقوا الله في وطنكم، في مستقبل أبنائكم وأحفادكم من بعدكم.*

*إن وحدة الدم التي سطرها الشهداء بأحرف من نور أقوى وأكبر منكم بكثير وإنها هي المنتصرة في نهاية المطاف، وحمى الله هذا الوطن من القلة القليلة التي كشفت عن نفسها بنفسها، ومع ذلك فإننا نطلب لها من الله الهداية والمغفرة وسلام على شهدائنا الأبرار الذين سبقونا إلى جنات الخلد.*

*وسلام على شهداء معركة وادي التفاح بمدينة نابلس صالح عبدالله شويعر وسليمان عطية الشخانبة وصياح فياض الفقراء وراشد موسى نمر العظامات، فهنيئا لهم في جنان الخلد إنهم (أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون) و(جزاهم بما صبروا جنة وحريرا) صدق الله العظيم.   * 


*صحيفة الرأي/الأردن  * 
*   7/6/2001م*

----------


## ramas

منقول: المسارالاخباريه
بقلم : محمد خير الرواشدة 

 لا يمكن المرور على سيرة الشهيد الطيار فراس العجلوني سريعا، فرحلة البطل الشهيد الممتدة من "فورة الدم"، إلى ترجمة الغضب ببطولة، ستكون سيرة مليئة، بقصص الرجولة في العسكرية، والبسالة في الخدمة، من أجل الذود عن حمى الفكرة، والأرض معا.

فالعجلوني وبعد اثنين واربعين عاما على استشهاده لم يكن بطلا عاديا في تاريخنا الحديث، وليس رقما سهلا في سلسلة أرقام شهداء الأردن والأمة العربية، فهو من سجل أول اختراق لأجواء العدو الإسرائيلي العام 1967، فالشجاعة والإقدام، قد تكونان علامة فارقة في سجله العسكري، وهو ما استحق عليه التكريم في حياته مرات عدة.

وليس بالبعيد عن الشهيد فراس أن يكون عسكريا مميزا فهو واحد من أبناء المناضل محمد علي العجلوني أحد ابطال معركة معان اثناء الثورة العربية الكبرى وبطل من ابطال معركة ميسلون في سورية ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي.

فالشهيد، الذي ولد العام 1936 في عنجرة بمحافظة عجلون، نشأ وترعرع في أسرة لها بالخدمة العسكرية والبطولات في مواجهة أعداء الأمة، ما يفيض عن حجم الكلمات والحروف في حصرها لصفات البطولة في المواجهة، والالتزام بما فيه خير الأمة ولو على حساب الأرواح.

الشهيد فراس التحق بالخدمة العسكرية في سلاح الجو الملكي العام 1954، وعبر دورات تدريبية في سورية وبريطانيا صار طيارا مقاتلا بعد ان حصل على جناح الطيران وعاد الى الوطن وصار قائدا لسرب طائرات الهوكر هنتر المقاتلة في قاعدة الحسين الجوية بالمفرق.

كانت أول معركة جوية له ضد العدو الإسرائيلي العام 1966 في معركة الخليل الجوية، حيث أسقط فراس وزملاؤه عدة طائرات من نوع ميراج الفرنسية، بالطائرات التي كان سلاح الجو الملكي الاردني يمتلكها من نوع (هوكو هنتر) التي لا تقارن بكفاءتها القتالية مع طائرات الميراج الاسرائيلية. 

بعد تلك المعركة الجوية قلد المغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال الشهيد فراس وسام الاقدام العسكري، وهو أعلى وسام أعطي في ميادين القتال لفراس وزملائه، كما تم ترفيعهم للرتبة الأعلى.

وفي معركة اشتبك فيها سلاح الجو الملكي مع العدو الاسرائيلي استشهد على إثرها البطل الملازم موفق السلطي، حيث كان من أعز أصدقاء فراس ومن أفضل تلاميذه، ولم يشارك الشهيد فراس في نفس المعركة، وأقسم على ضريح الشهيد السلطي أن ينتقم له.

يروي شقيق فراس، اللواء يزن إلى "الغد" أن فراس كان "مسكونا بهاجس دحر المحتل، وكان مشغولا بخلق حالة من التنسيق العربي لردع المحتل، واجتثاث خباثته من الجسم العربي".

ويزيد أن فراس كان قبل استشهاده بيوم يصرخ من غياب التنسيق العربي المشترك، وقال "إنه اراد ان يقوم بعمل لو فردي، ودون أن يأمره أحد به". 

ويكمل يزن "في صبيحة الخامس من حزيران (يونيو) 1967، خرج فراس وزملاؤه لضرب أهداف في العمق الإسرائيلي من بينها مطار اللد، حيث كانت الطائرات الإسرائيلية منشغلة في ضرب مطارات سورية ومصر، وفي هذه الجولة دمر فراس وزملاؤه العديد من الطائرات الإسرائيلية وكثيراً من الأهداف العسكرية للعدو.

وبسبب عدم قدرة الطائرات التابعة لسلاح الجو على التزود بالسلاح الكافي لإنجاز مهمتها في مرة واحدة، عادت الطائرات لقاعدة الملك الحسين الجوية للتزود بالذخيرة والوقود، حتى تستكمل مهمتها القتالية، ومع بدء تحليق طائرة فراس من على المدرج في بداية الاقلاع حيث كان القدر له بالمرصاد وأصابوه في طائرته وهو بداخلها.

ويؤكد يزن أنه كان لفراس شرف تسجيل اول مقاتل طيار عربي يقوم بـ"مهاجمة الأهداف العسكرية في العمق الاسرائيلي في الاراضي الفلسطينية المغتصبة، فكان رمزا واقداما لاول طيار مقاتل يضرب الاهداف العسكرية الاسرائيلية داخل الأراضي المحتلة".

ويضيف أن شقيقه فراس كان يهوى الطيران، وأبدع في اتقان جميع فنونه، وكان محط اعجاب كل من يرى قدراته الاستعراضية في القتال الجوي.

ويحكي اللواء يزن عن قصة زيارة المشير عبدالحكيم عامر للأردن العام 1964 حيث قدم له فراس وأمام المغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين عرضا جويا مميزاً، لم يصدق المشير عامر بأن هذا الطيار عربي لبراعته في الطيران حتى تحقق من ذلك بنفسه، وشاهد فراس وهو ينزل من طائرته، حيث قال له المشير عامر "يا ريت كل طيارين العرب بمستواك القتالي البارع".

ولا يستغرب يزن شجاعة أخيه، ولا يرى فيما قدمه فراس غير الواجب والضمير الذي جعله يسعى ليقوم بدوره في محاربة المحتل، ولو فردا.

ويزيد يزن أن الشهيد فراس هو واحد من ابناء البطل القائد محمد علي العجلوني، الذي حمل رقم واحد في الجيش العربي، وقام على تأسيسه، هو كان قائد الحرس الفيصلي وأبرز أبطال معركة ميسلون.

وهو ما يفسره يزن في نهج فراس والأشقاء جميعا في التدرج بالسلك العسكري. فكل أشقائه من زهير ومازن الذي كان نائب رئيس وزراء في حكومة وصفي التل ووزيرا للداخلية كانوا من ضباط الجيش العربي، باستثناء عصام الذي اختار العمل المدني وكان "صاحب فكرة الضمان الاجتماعي في المملكة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

موضوع رائع

بانتظار المزيد  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووووووووو :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ramas

يستذكر الإربديون مناقب الشيخ الثائر كايد مفلح العبيدات، أول شهيد أردني يروي بدمه ثرى فلسطين عام 1920، التي قضى فيها المئات من أفراد الجيش العربي خلال سنين المواجهة.0

لا يزال طيف "صقر فلسطين" كما يحلو لسكان قريته "كفر سوم" أن يطلقوا عليه يحلق فوق الكفارات في شمال الوطن الذي حمل لواء الدفاع عن فلسطين عبر العصور.0

ولد الشيخ كايد العبيدات في العام 1868 في بيت متواضع من الحجر والطين تتوسطه قنطرتان يعلوهما سقف من القصب. حتى الآن يميز أهل كفر سوم مضافة الشهيد أو العقدة، كما باللهجة المحلية، الملحقة بالبيت، إذ يحلو لهم أن يطلقوا عليها لقب "دار الشيوخ"، وما زالت هذه التسمية متواترة حتى اليوم، تخليدا لمكانة الشهيد.0

ز*الواقع الاجتماعي في منطقة الكفارات إبان تلك الفترة
الكفارات منطقة زراعية غنيّة بالمحاصيل تشكل امتدادا لسهل حوران الخصب، إلا أنها تتميز بظاهرة التجانس والتوافق التام في العادات والتقاليد بين افرادها، كون معظم سكان المنطقة ينتمون إلى عشيرة العبيدات. وطالما عين الوالي العثماني فردا من العشيرة شيخا للمنطقة بأسرها.0

وتغطي منطقة الكفارات عشر قرى هي كفرسوم، حرثا، يبلا، حبراص، الرفيد، عقربا، سحم، سمر، اليرموك، المزريب.0

بقيت منطقة الكفارات مغلقة أمام الغرباء وأصحاب الاستثمارات، إلا أن أصحابها حرصوا على تعليم ابنائهم رغم سياسة التجهيل التي فرضتها عليهم السلطات التركية. لذلك افتتح شيوخهم "كتاتيب" لتعليم الأبناء، وساهم أولئك الشيوخ في إحلال العلم محل الجهل، كما استثمروا علاقاتهم الاجتماعية بأبناء المناطق الأخرى لبسط الاستقرار في ربوع القرى المحيطة بالكفارات.0

ز*نضال الشيخ كايد مفلح العبيدات
يذكر المؤرخ والباحث الأردني سليمان الموسى في كتابه "أن الشيخ كايد كان شخصية مهيبة نافذة وزعيما مرموقا في ناحية لواء بني كنانة وعلى اتصال وثيق برجال الحركة الوطنية".0
بعد الانقلاب التركي على السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني في العام 1908، وإعلان حزب الاتحاد والترقي سياسة تتريك الأمصار العثمانية، تفجرت الروح القومية الوطنية في بلدان العرب، وأنشئت جمعيات وحركات قومية سرية في أغلبها، نادت بإحياء العربية في نفوس شعوبها.0

بدءا من العام 1910، وثق الشيخ كايد العبيدات علاقاته بزعماء الحركة الوطنية العربية وحزب اللامركزية الادارية العثماني والجمعية القحطانية، وأصبح أولئك الزعماء ينظرون إلى الشيخ كايد كوطني قومي غيور على شرف الأمة وانتمائه إليها.0

تحرك الشعور القومي لدى الأردنيين عندما تنصل الحلفاء من وعودهم للشريف حسين بن علي، مفجر الثورة العربية الكبرى، بتوقيعهم اتفاقية سايكس بيكو التي قسمت بلاد الشام والعراق في العام 1916، تبعها وعد وزير الخارجية البريطاني جيمس آرثر بلفور بإقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين عام 1917. 0

أعلنت الجماهير رفضها لذلك الوعد، وتداعت زعامات الأردن للوقوف في وجه "وعد من لا يملك لمن لا يستحق"، لعقد اجتماع تاريخي في عجلون بحضور مئات من الشخصيات الوطنية في مقدمتها الشيخ كايد مفلح العبيدات، الذي اختير لمراسلة شيوخ وزعماء العشائر الأردنية في بقية أنحاء الأردن، لحثهم على توحيد كلمتهم أمام المد الصهيوني.0

في أول هجمة أردنية ضد قوات الاحتلال البريطاني في منطقة تلال الثعالب في فلسطين، ارتفع الشيخ كايد شهيدا أردنيا أول على ثرى فلسطين. نقل النعش على أكتاف مناضلين من درعا في ظلام الليل إلى منطقة المخيبة ثم الحمة ومن ثم كفر سوم، حيث ووري الجثمان هناك.0

لم يكن خبر استشهاد شيخ منطقة الكفارات سهلا، فقد كان نزوله على أبناء تلك المنطقة شبيها بنزول الصاعقة. لم يصدق بعضهم الخبر حتى أكده رفيق الشهيد في النضال الشيخ عزام الجبر عندما خاطب المجاهدين "لقد خسرتم الذي قادكم في معركة واحدة، لكننا خسرنا القائد والزعيم والشيخ والابن الذي تعودنا ان نراه كل يوم. لقد فقدت اعز ما كنت افتخر به في هذه الدنيا، لكن العزاء بموت شيخنا الذي اختار الموت على أرض فلسطين". واقتبس الجبر من الشيخ كايد ما كان يردده "عندما يكون الموت حق فاشرف انواع الموت ان يكون على تراب فلسطين شعارنا الى الابد وسنعلمة للجيل الذي سياتي بعدنا".0

وعبر كل واحد عن حزنه بطريقته الخاصة. فهذا الشاعر الشعبي الدقرواني يقول في هجاء الشهيد كايد:0

يوم جاني علم أبو تركي صحيح ... كاني مصروع صايبني جنون
سال الدمع فوق وجناتي طفيح ... وسقاني البين كاسات الغبون

اما في الجولان، وفي جباتا الخشب بالتحديد، فقد عم الحزن أهاليها ورفعت الرايات السوداء.0

********

يروي معمرون أن الإشارة الأولى التي أكدت استشهاد الشيخ جاءت عندما أقبلت فرس الشيخ كايد (الصقلاوية) عاريا ظهرها. بعد وصول الفرس الأصيلة إلى كفر سوم، يتابع الرواة، غمرت رأسها ببطنها وارتمت على الأرض ثم فارقت الحياة.0
تصاعد هتاف الله أكبر عندما وصل نعش الشهيد إلى القرية وانهمرت دموع الرجال، على "صقر فلسطين"، هذا الاردني الذي حلّق في سماء فلسطين قبل تثبيت التقسيمات السياسية في الأردن وفلسطين وسورية ولبنان.0
*.*

*المصدر: جريدة الغد*

----------


## ramas

انها النكبة. دائماً تأتي ذكراها السنوية ثقيلة الوطأة. واليوم، تكمل الكارثة استدارتها ''الستين'' على نحو مختلف.
لم تكن نكبة لفلسطين واهلها وحدهم. بل للشرق العربي كله، فالقارة العربية كلها لم تعد، بعد النكبة، كما كانت. وما تزال المدن العربية، في السواحل والصحراء، تلوك وجع الهزيمة، وما احدثته من ''خضات'' اجتماعية وسياسية، الى اليوم.
في النصر، وربما هذا من طبيعة الاشياء، يتزاحم المنتسبون اليه، ادعاءً او حقيقة. وفي الهزيمة، يتلاشى الانتساب ومحاولاته. اما الهزيمة، ذاتها، فتهرس في طريقها ضحاياها، وكل محاولات البطولة الفردية والجماعية، املاً في نصر لم يتحقق.
آلاف الشهداء والضحايا، من ابناء فلسطين والعرب والاوروبيين والآسيويين، مسلمين وغير مسلمين، سقطوا في حرب فلسطين عام 1948. ترى هل جرت محاولات جادة، رسمية او شعبية، لرصد وتوثيق هؤلاء الشهداء؟ فباستثناء كتاب عارف العارف: ''سجل الخلود''، ليس هناك محاولة جمعية تذكر. وهو سجل، على الرغم مما فيه من اخطاء، الا انه ما يزال يحتفظ بقيمته، من حيث كونه محاولة مبكرة (خلال السنوات العشر الاولى التي تلت النكبة)، لرصد اسماء الجنود النظاميين الشهداء، وكذلك اسماء الشهداء المتطوعين، من خارج صفوف الجيوش النظامية التي شاركت في الحرب.
هنا، واستناداً الى سجلات عارف العارف، وبعد تصحيحها من الاخطاء، هذه محاولة لاعادة التذكير بالشهداء الاردنيين، العسكريين والمتطوعين، المعروفين منهم والمجهولين. وقد تمت اعادة تصنيف هؤلاء الشهداء بحسب بلداتهم او انتمائهم الاجتماعي في ذلك الوقت، وذلك بهدف ابراز نصيب كل مدينة وبلدة وقرية وقبيلة اردنية، من الشهادة والتضحية، على ارض فلسطين، في ذكرى نكبتها ونكبة العرب الستين. فهؤلاء لم يذهبوا الى فلسطين من اجل الهزيمة، بل من اجل نصر لم يتحقق، فقد ''صح منهم العزم والدهر أبى''. وربما كانت هذه مناسبة، لدعوة كل عائلة اردنية لها شهيد في ''النكبة - 1948''، لتزويد جريدة ''الرأي'' بأسمائهم وظروف استشهادهم، لملء علامات الاستفهام في سجل ''الشهداء المجهولين'' في هذه القائمة، التي ننشرها في الذكرى الستين لاستشهادهم. وكذلك نرحب بأي تصحيح او تدقيق ممكن للأسماء التي اوردناها.


اسماء الشهداء مرتبة بحسب بلد الشهيد (او قبيلته او انتمائه الاجتماعي: بدوي، حضري، او اية صفة اخرى كانت معروفة عنه). وهي تشمل (اسم الشهيد / مكان استشهاده / تاريخ استشهاده / اية معلومات معروفة عنه او عن استشهاده). اما الشهداء الذين لم تعرف لهم بلدات محددة في شرقي الاردن فقد وضعوا تحت اسم (اردنيون) مع اسماء بلداتهم الاصلية.

حبراص*

1- ابراهيم عبدالنور علي (فلسطين / 22-8-48 / جندي).

الرصيفة

2- ابراهيم غازي (سلوان / 17-4-48 - جندي).

الحصن

3- ابراهيم ليان عزام (فلسطين / 24-7-48 / مأمور لاسلكي، توفي اثر تدهور سيارة).

**معان*
*
4- ابراهيم محمد سليمان (باب الواد / 9-6-48 / جندي).
5- حسن عيد حمد الشعيبان (بدّو / 12-5-48/ جندي).
6- خليل طالب سليمان (القدس / 19-7-48 / نائب).
7- عبدالقادر حسين (القدس القديمة / 18-10-48 / جندي).
8- علي سالم محمد (القدس/ 19-7-48/ جندي).
9- محمد ابراهيم حسن (فلسطين/ 22-5-48/ عريف).
10- محمد اسماعيل علي (باب الواد/ 19-7-48/ جندي).
11- مرزوق سليمان سالم (بدو/27-10-48/جندي).**
12- ابراهيم محمد عبدالقاضي (القدس / 16-7-48 / جندي).
13 - موسى سليمان موسى (فلسطين/2-10-48/جندي اول).
14 - محمد موسى احمد (البيرة/18-7-48/جندي).
15 - موسى حسين سعيد (فلسطين/12-9-48/جندي).
16- احمد ابراهيم عبدالله (باب الواد / 5-10-48 / جندي).
17- سليمان يوسف حسين الزغول (كفار عصيون / 19-5-48 / جندي).
18- احمد ابراهيم عبده (باب الساهرة / 6-9-48 / جندي).
19 - الويضي حمد قاسم كرشان (فلسطين/ 20-5-48/ جندي).
20 - عوض محمد(الحريري؟/ الجريري) (فلسطين/ 7-12-47/ جندي).
21 - (مقني / مفضي) مصلح حسن اليماني (كفار عصيون/13-5-48/نائب).
22 - هملان عبد الحي حسين (باب الساهرة/ 6-9-48/ جندي).

فارة

23 - محمد ابراهيم عليان (بدّو / 14-9-48/ جندي).
24- محمد رشيد (في الطريق الى فلسطين/29-3-48/ جندي).

كفرعان

25- احمد عبدالله عوض (القدس / 14-1-49 / جندي).
26- احمد عود محمد العود (بدّو / 13-5-48 / جندي).
27- حسين جبر عبدالرحمن (فلسطين / 10-7-48 / جندي. ودفن في مقبرة البيرة).
28- محمود عوض احمد (البيرة/25-8-48/جندي اول).

جرش

29- احمد عبدالمهدي / (القدس / 19-7-48 / جندي) 
30- احمد عمر حسن العياصرة (القدس / 19-7-48 / جندي).
31- احمد نور الدين (القدس / 19-7-48 / جندي)
32- رجب اسعد نعمان (فلسطين / 9-6-48 / جندي اول في المدفعية).

الزرقاء

33- احمد محمود (بزاح / بزاخ) (البيرة / 19-9-48/ ملازم اول).
34 - فيصل عالم (الزرقاء/ 17-11-48/ نائب في الصحة. توفي اثر الرمثا.
35- احمد نايف مفلح (بيت لحم / 21-12-48 / جندي).
36- سليم محمود ابو الجزر (بدّو / 9-4-48 / جندي).
37- سليمان سطام فندي الزعبي (فلسطين / 26-5-48 / جندي).
38- سليمان عبدالله العضايضة (كفار عصيون / 13-5-48 / جندي).
39 - محمد تركي نهار (فلسطين/ 27-6-48/ سائق).
40 - ياسين عبدي حسين (القدس القديمة/ 7-11-48/ جندي).

ناعور

41- اسحق مهاجر (القدس / 19-7-48 ( شاويش) نائب في الجيش العربي الاردني).
42- سلامة باجس (باب الواد / 19-9-48 / جندي).
43 - عمر علي يوسف (القدس الجديدة/ 17-7-48/ جندي).
44 - محمد مصطفى عواد (القدس/30-7-48/جندي).
45 - محمود احمد سعيد (جبل الرادار/13-5-48/جندي).
46- محمود علي حسين (القدس القديمة/24-10-48/جندي).

وادي السير

47- اسعد سليم مصطفى (كفار عصيون / 20-5-48 / صداح في سرية الأمن).
48- سالم وارد رحيل (فلسطين / 23-10-48 / جندي اول في اللاسلكي).

قبيلة الروله

49- احمد عويض جروان (جبل الرادار في القدس / 2-6-48/ جندي).
50- جالي صالح (القدس / 18-8-48 / جندي).
51- جدعان مجيد (كفار عصيون / 21-5-48 / ملازم اول).
52- حريت عشم عودان (اللطرون / 12-6-48 / جندي).
53 - مجول وردي (القدس/ 18-7-48/ سائق. توفي اثر تدهور سيارته وهي في طريقها الى فلسطين).
54 - سمير مصيصان (القدس / 14-8-48 / جندي).

سوف (جرش)

55- احمد فلاح السليمان (القدس/17-7-48/جندي دفن في مقبرة باب الاسباط).
56- سلطي سلامة نمر البطارسة (باب الواد/20-5-48/جندي).
57 - موسى محمد (بدو/5-9-48/جندي في قسم الصحة).

سحاب

58- احمد قاسم جرة المعارك (باب الواد/23-5-48/جندي).
59- حمد عبدالقادر سحاب (جبل الرادار/20-9-48/جندي في تنظيفات الجيش العربي).

عمان

60- احمد قاسم الديري (باب الواد/25-11-48/سائق).
61- احمد حمد سليم العطيات (اللطرون/15-7-48/جندي).
62- جوده رشيد سليم (كفار عصيون/3-6-48/جندي اول في الصحة).
63- راجي سليمان عايد (؟/6-8-48/سائق. توفي اثر تدهور سيارته. دفن في الزرقاء).
64- عبدالحميد سليمان القيسي (البيرة/15-11-48/جندي لاسلكي).
65 - عبدالمهدي محمود علي (اللطرون/ 10-6-48/جندي).
66 - فهد فارس (وادي شعيب/ 2-10-48/ جندي. توفي اثر تدهور سيارته وهو في طريقه الى فلسطين).
67 - محمد عبدالله صالح ابو عاص (باب الواد/19-9-48/جندي).
68 - محمد محيي الدين ظاظا (القدس/29-8-48/جندي).
69 - خالد توفيق ميجان (القدس القديمة / 19-10-48 / تلميذ عسكري).

عرب الحجايا

70 - علي حمد محمد (القدس/ 18-7-48/ جندي).
71- علي راتع احمد (القدس/ 22-5-48/ جندي).
72- عناد سالم عناد (فلسطين/ 12-4-48/ جندي).
73- كايد مطلق سليمان (اللطرون/ 10-1-49/ جندي).

قبيلة بني صخر

74- ثلجي غصيب سمير (فلسطين/ 9-1-48/جندي).
75- جاسر حمادة ذياب (القدس/ 9-6-48/جندي).
76- حمدان نهار احمد (فلسطين/7-6-48/جندي).
77- خالد مجلي كليب (حي الثوري بالقدس/15-11-48/رئيس).
78- رداد خلف الشباب (بدّو/27-10-48/جندي).
79- سالم محمد القناوي (القدس الجديدة/15-6-48/جندي).
80- سند ناصر سليمان الهقيش (الشيخ جراح/21-5-48/نائب. وقد اقام له ضباط الكتيبة الثالثة ضريحا الى جانب دار آل العارف في حي الشيخ جراح).
81- - عطا عقلة علي الخضير (بدّو/ 8-4-84/ جندي).
82 - علي رتعان مريوح (القدس الجديدة/ 15-5-48/ جندي).
83 - فاضل عرقوب علي الخريش (اللطرون/ 17-7-48/ جندي. دفن في اريحا).
84 - فلاح سالم هاجس (وادي شعيب/ 2-10-48/ جندي. توفي اثر تدهور سيارته وهو في طريقه الى فلسطين).
85 - محسن نايف الهقيش (القدس/ 16-7-48/ نائب).
86 - مصلح فليح فلاح (فلسطين/16-7-48/جندي في السرية 17).
87 - مفضي ساكت نهار (القدس/22-5-48/جندي).
88 - ممدوح ظاهر الدياب (فلسطين/7-6-48/جندي).
89 - خلف حماد (القدس / 16-7-48/ جندي).

الكرك

90- جبرائيل حنا عيسى الزيادين (القدس القديمة/3-8-48/سائق).
91- حامد عبده حسن (كفار عصيون/13-5-48/جندي).
92- حماد عبدالهادي مرعي (القدس/23-5-48/جندي اول).
93-حمود موسى العساسفة (القدس القديمة/15-8-48 /جندي).
94- حنا عيسى السالم (فلسطين/9-6-48/جندي مدفعي).
95- حنا خليل سلامة (كفار عصيون/21-5-48/جندي في سرية الامن).
96- دخل الله كريم خليل المجالي (فلسطين/24-5-48/جندي).
97- رجاء محمد الصعوب (القدس/27-7-48/نائب).
98- رشيد سالم سلامة العبادلة (رمات راحيل/26-5-48/جندي).
99-سلامة سليم ابراهيم (كفار عصيون/20-5-48/جندي).
100- سليمان سالم احمد (القدس/7-8-48/جندي).
101-سليمان الصناع (اريحا/8-11-48/ملازم ثاني. تدهور سيارة).
102-عبدالحفيظ عبدالنبي (القدس/18-5-48/جندي).
103- عبدالقادر عبدالنبي المجالي (القدس الجديدة/18-10-48/جندي).
104- عبدالله احمد دياب (بدو/21-11-48/جندي).
105 - عبدالمجيد عبدالنبي المعايطة (اللطرون/ 31-5-48/ ملازم ثاني).
106 - عوض محمد الغوش (غور الصافي/ 25-6-48/ جندي لاسلكي).
107 - فائق فلاح (الباب الجديد/ 16-9-48/ جندي).
108 - فايق عودة صبح الطراونة (القدس/ 19-7-48/ جندي سراح).
109 - محمد عطية العرايرة (رمات راحيل/22-5-48/خياط).
110 - محمد فلاح سالم الطراونة (فلسطين/16-5-48/جندي).
111 - محمود عبدالله سالم (فلسطين/27-12-48/جندي).
112 - ياسين (سمون / سمرين) عوض (كفار عصيون/ 18-5-48/ جندي في سرية الامن).
113 - حامد علي يوسف (القدس / 12-8-48 / جندي).
114 - خليل سليم سيوني (باب الواد / 28-4-48 / جندي).
115 - زعل موسى سليمان الطراونة (القدس / 19-9-48 / جندي).


قبيلة عنزة

116- جبور دايم براج (القدس/16-7-48/جندي).
117- خلف جنيف (القدس/16-7-48/جندي).
118- خلف عوض (؟/16-8-48/جندي).
119- صالح احمد (القدس الجديدة/18-7-48/سائق).
120- صالح غبيق عيد المصابح (اللطرون/21-5-48/جندي).
121-غانم سلطان نهار (القدس/ 16-7-48/ جندي).
122- نواف خلف محمد المسلم (باب الواد/20-5-48/جندي).
123- عوض سليم طلاق (عنزة - نجد) (كفار عصيون/ 20-5-48/ جندي).

السلط

124- جمال عبدالرحيم محمد الخليلي (فلسطين/ 19-7-48/ سائق في المدفعية).
125- سليمان عبدالله محمد (القدس/ 11-7-48/ جندي).
126 - سليمان علي عبدالرمان (فلسطين/ 26-5-48/ جندي).
127 - صالح عواد الكردي (؟ /12-12-48/ نائب لاسلكي).
128- عايد سالم مفضي العمايرة (جسر المجامع/ 28-4-48/ جندي).
129- عبدالحليم موسى سلامة (فلسطين/ 20-7-48/ جندي).
130- - عبداللطيف عبدالمهدي العربيات (نابلس / 29-6-48/ جندي لاسلكي).
131 - محمود احمد مطلق العطيات (فلسطين/26-5-48/جندي اول).
132 - محمود عايش حمدان (فلسطين/12-7-48/جندي اول).

قفقفة (جرش)

133 - جوهر خليف جوهر (القدس الجديدة/ 21-5-48/ جندي في السرية السادسة).

قبيلة الحويطات

134 - جريبان سالم قاسم (جبل الرادار في القدس/ 27-5-48/ جندي اول).
135 - حامد عقله الديبات (بدو/ 5-5-48/ سائق).
136- سالم عودة رشيد (القدس/ 29-5-48/ جندي).
137- سالم موسى النجادات (القدس/ 16-7-48/ جندي).
138- سلطان عتيق العروات (كفار عصيون/ 21-5-48/ جندي).
139- سليمان عيد سعيد (بدو/ 27-10-47/ عريف).
140- سيد مرعب ركيبان (القدس/ 27-7-48/ عريف).
141- شنيان محمد (القدس/ 16-7-48/ نائب).
142- شجاع صبيح عبدالله (القدس/ 22-5-48/ جندي اول).
143 - عبدالله زعل فارس (فلسطين/ 25-5-48/ جندي).
144 - عطا الله عتيبي (القدس الجديدة/ 29-5-48/ جندي).
145 - علي رفيضان طلاق (بدّو/ 12-9-48/ عريف).
146 - علي سليمان ابراهيم (القدس/ 19-7-48/ جندي).
147 - عوض علي صالح الذيابات (فلسطين/ 27-5-48/ عريف في السرية 13. دفن في مقبرة (الاقباط؟/ الاسباط)).
148 - محمد سالم فرح الربعيين (فلسطين/ 7-6-48/ جندي).
149 - محمد عقلة عودة (باب الخليل/27-5-48/جندي).
150 - محمد فراج عودة (القدس القديمة/16-5-48/جندي).
151 - مزلول سليمان راعي الحصان (بدو/16-7-48/جندي).
152 - مطلق عودة موسى (فلسطين/12-8-48/جندي دفن في البيرة).
153 - هليل سالم علي (الشيخ جراح/ 25-11-48/ جندي).
154 - عطا الله صالح سليمان (القدس / 14-5-48 / جندي).

قبيلة عتيبة

155 - حاتم معيوف راكان (القدس الجديدة/ 14-7-48/ جندي).
156- حمود راجح غاضي (القدس/ 9-6-48/ جندي).
157 - عقاب سالم (القدس/ 18-7-48/ سائق مفقود).
158 - (علاي / علاوي) عبدالله ريضان (اللطرون/ 31-5-48/ جندي).
159 - فواز صالح رشيد (القدس الجديدة/ 22-5-48/ جندي).
160- محمد بن عباس المحيا العتيبي من مشائخ قبيلة عتيبة  (عتيبة - نجد) (القدس/9-6-48/نائب).
*
*
161- محمد علي عون الرولة (عتيبة - نجد) (القدس/20-9-48/جندي).

قبيلة شمّر

162 - حبيب راشد الشمري (اللطرون/ 12-6-48/ جندي).
163- حدران دعيج رشيد (القدس/ 11-7-48/ جندي).
164- خليف جرى خليف (القدس / 16-7-48/ جندي).
165- زيد ساير الاسلم ((بيت نبالا/ 13-7-48/ جندي).
166- ثلوج مروى زين (بدو/ 31-5-48/ جندي).
167- عبدالرحمن خلف (عمر/علي) (؟/ 21-6-48/ سائق توفي اثر اصطدام سيارته وهو في طريقه الى ساحة القتال).
168 - محسن مطلق علي الرولة (بدّو/ 26-5-48/ نائب).
169 - معدل رمضان حسن الصايح (فلسطين؟/9-4-48/سائق).
170 - نافع غازي محمد (باب الاسباط/21-7-48/جندي).
171- مشعل غالب (شمر - نجد) (البيرة/24-9-48/جندي).
172 - عبدالله مثنال (اللطرون / 16-7-48/ جندي اول).
173 - عناد سعد سهل (القدس/ 18-7-48/ جندي).
174 - فهد قماز مجلي (بدّو / 26-5-48/ جندي). اصله من عرب شمر في العراق).
175- عبدالله عباس طجاب (شمر - نجد) (القدس/ 23-5-48/ جندي).

قبيلة بني حسن

176- حسن ساهي محمد (القدس/ 13-7-48/ جندي).
177 - فرج عودة الله محمد الزيود (بدّو/ 12-4-48/ جندي).
178 - محمد حسن عبدالوافي (بدّو/4-5-48/ جندي).
179 - ناجي مفضي عيسى ابو ليل (بدو/12-4-48/سائق).

النعيمة

180- علي سليمان محمد (الزرقاء / 8-11-48/ جندي. توفي وهو في الطريق الى فلسطين).
181- محمد علي احمد (القدس الجديدة/16-10-48/جندي).
حيمور (الكرك).
182- جريس عيسى الهلسة (فلسطين / 20-5-48 / جندي).

قبيلة السرحان

183- حظاظ عيد عمر (باب الواد/ 20-5-48/ جندي في السرية الثامنة).
184- دواس حامد شعبان (اللطرون/ 11-7-48/ جندي).
185- سعود رحيل مفلح (القدس الجديدة/ 18-7-48/ جندي).
186- غانم حمدي (الزرقاء/ 19-10-48/ جندي. توفي وهو في طريقه الى فلسطين).
187- ندى مزيد حسن الحمدان (كفار عصيون/20-5-48/جندي).

الطفيلة

188- حماد يحيى عبدالرحمن (؟/ 6-7-48/ جندي اول).
189- سالم مصطفى الحناقط (القدس الجديدة/ 29-8-48/ جندي).
190- سالم موسى الطفيلة (بدو/ 15-9-48/ جندي).
191- صا لح علي عيد (القدس/ 14-6-48/ جندي).
192 - علي حسين عبدالفتاح (باب الواد/ 9-6-48/ جندي).
193 - علي محمد صبح (باب الواد / 27-11-48/ جندي).
194 - فروان عودة (بدّو/ 4-9-48/ جندي في قسم الصحة (...)).
195 - محمد ابراهيم (القدس القديمة/ 17-12-48/ نائب).
196 - محمد سليمان عيد (القدس القديمة/9-8-48/ جندي طباخ).

سحم الكفارات

197- حمدان ياسين (القدس/ 24-5-48/ جندي طاهي).

القويسمة

198- حمد سالم مرزوق (القدس القديمة/ 18-7-48/ جندي).
199 - محمد راشد علي الحديد (غور الصافي/2-6-48/ جندي).
200 - منيزل عقلة الحديد (باب الواد/16-7-48/جندي طاهي).

الطرة

201- رشيد بركات رشيد (كفار عصيون/ 20-5-48/ جندي).
202 - عبدالنبي مسلم ابراهيم (- / 14-3-48/ توفي بين الرصيفة والزرقاء، اثناء ذهابه الى فلسطين).

قبيلة بني خالد

203 - خالد محمد حميدة (القدس/ 11-7-48/ جندي).
204- سلامة عيد حفان (بدو/ 26-5-48/ جندي).
205 - قاسم خليل (القدس/ 18-7-48/ جندي).
206 - محمد مفلح سليمان الجبور (اللطرون/20-5-48/جندي).
207 - ندا علي محمد (القدس الجديدة/15-8-48/جندي).
208 - نورس مطلق (القدس/16-7-48/جندي).

صويلح

209- خلف عبدالعزيز مطلق (كفار عصيون/ 13-5-48/ جندي اول فخري).
210- خليل مصطفى (فلسطين/ 9-6-48/ جندي في سرية الامن).

ام الخنافيش

211- خليل عيسى الشهوان (؟/ 2-5-48/ جندي).
212- عبدالكريم حرب العزة (القدس القديمة/ 20-9-48/ جندي اول).

عين جنا

213- رضوان محمد المومني (باب الواد/ 19-9-48/ جندي).
214- عبدالله علي مصطفى (القدس/ 11-7-48/ جندي اول).
215- علي مرعي حمدان (القدس القديمة/ 18-10-48/ جندي).
216- محمود عبدالله فلاح (فلسطين/4-6-48/جندي).
217- محمود مضض احمد (فلسطين/25-5-48/جندي).

سحم

218- زايد رشيد محمد علي (غور الصافي/ 2-6-48/ نائب).

قبيلة بني عطية

219- سالم سليمان سالم (القدس الجديدة/ 15-5-48/ جندي).
220 مطلق حمدان صباح (فلسطين/7-6-48/جندي).
221 هرعيل فرج (القدس/18-7-48/جندي).

خرجا

222- سالم عبدالله زواد (استشهد في الطريق الى فلسطين/ 2-2-49/ جندي).

العيس

223- سالم عيد سمر (باب الواد/ 17-7-48/ سائق).
224- سالم عقيل عقله السعيد (فلسطين/ 7-6-48/ جندي اول في السرية 13).

المزار

225- سعد محمد صقال الشرمان (فلسطين/ 16-5-48/ جندي - دفن في رمات راحيل).

الضفيرة

226- سعفي زعل صقر (القدس/ 24-5-48/ جندي اول).
227- سعدون سليمان سردي العزايمة (بدو/ 23-5-48/ سائق).

المساعيد

228- سعيدي رشيد اللويبد (القدس/ 11-6-48/ جندي اول).
229- سليمان كساب هلال (القدس/ 22-5-48/ عريف).

كفرنجه

230- سليمان عبدالغني عيسى (فلسطين/ 19-7-48/ جندي).
231- طعمه عبدالله حسن (باب ا لواد/ 16-7-48/ جندي).

قبيلة الدعجة

232- سليمان مفلح ابو حميد (فلسطين/ 27-5-48/ جندي).

صخرة (عجلون)

233- شبلي عبدالرحمن المومني (باب الواد/ 25-5-48/ جندي اول).
234- شوكت خضر فرح (غور الصافي/ 25-2-48/ جندي (....).
235- عبده معيل عرسان (القدس / 23-5-48/ جندي).
236- فضل الله عيد محمد (فلسطين/ 15-8-48/عريف. دفن في مقبرة البيرة).
237- محمد سليم يوسف (رمات راحيل/ 25-5-48/عريف).
238- محمد سليمان موسى المومني (القدس القديمة/18-7-48/جندي).
239- محمود احمد المومني (فلسطين/18-5-48/جندي).
هام 

240- محمد علي عبدالرحيم (كفار عصيون/13-5-48/جندي).

قبيلة بلي

241- صالح سالم صباغ (بدو/ 3-7-48/ جندي)
242 - علي احمد جروان (فلسطين/ 8-9-48/ جندي).

تبنة

243- طلال عطية محمد (حي الشيخ جراح/ 2-6-48/ جندي اول).

الباقورة

244- عارف محمد ساسي (القدس القديمة/ 20-10-48/ جندي اول).

الأزرق

245- يوسف ابراهيم القاضي (فلسطين / 30-4-48/ نقيب).

ام القطين

246- محمد قاسم محمد (فلسطين؟/16-7-48/ سائق).

البارحة

247 - عبده سالم احمد العطاطرة (بدّو/ 13-5-48/ جندي).


برما (جرش)

248 - عبدالمهدي حسن علي (النبي صموئيل/ 19-11-48/ جندي).
249- عوض خلف جلال (باب الواد/ 9-6-48/ جندي).

حاتم

250 - عليان سليمان الخطيب (باب الواد/ 11-6-48/ جندي).

حرثا

251 - محمد عبدالله حسن (باب الواد/19-9-48/جندي).

حلاوة

252 - علي يوسف الصقر (القدس الجديدة/ 18-10-48/ جندي اول).

الخراج

253- محمود محمد الطروات (القدس/31-5-48/جندي).

خنزيرة

254 - محمد احمد صالح الشاوي (القدس/ 21-5-48/ جندي).

دوقرة

255 - علي بكر علي (بدّو/ 28-5-48/ جندي صحة).

دير السعنة

256 - محمد بركات السعيد (البيرة/ 8-11-48/ جندي).

رحاب

257 - علي مصفى احمد (فلسطين/ 18-7-48/ جندي).

الرفيد

258 - قاسم محمد المطلق (كفار عصيون/ 20-5-48/ جندي).

الصريح

259-احمد قاسم العثامنة (فلسطين/2-10-48/جندي اول).
سما

260 - محمود علي مفلح الروسان (القدس القديمة/31-5-48/جندي اول).

سمر

261 - عبدالله سلامة محمد العمور (باب الواد/ 9-6-48/ عريف).

سول (الكرك)

262 - محمد فلاح محمد (فلسطين/20-5-48/جندي في سرية الامن).

سوم

263 - مزعل محمود يوسف (فلسطين/30-3-48/جندي توفي في مستشفى الشجرة.
264 - محمد عقلة الربابعة (النبي يعقوب/18-4-48/ملازم اول).

عبين

265 - محمد محمود احمد (النبي داود/15-7-48/جندي).

قم

266 - منصور عبدالله (اللطرون/15-7-48/جندي).

الفحيص

267 - وديع قسطندي ابراهيم سليمان (فلسطين/ 29-5-48/ من جنود الصحة في الجيش).

كفرسوم

268- احمد طلال محمد موسى (بدّو / 9-4-48 / جندي).
269 - محمد نهار مفلح العبيدات (كفار عصيون/20-5-48/عريف).

ملكا

270 - منصور قويدر محمد (القدس/19-9-48/جندي).

مادبا

271 - عيسى القيسي (اريحا (؟)/ 13-1-49/ رئيس).
272- محمد سالم دعيسي (عمان/ 7-10-48/جندي. توفي اثر اصطدام سيارته وهي في طريقها الى فلسطين).
273- مصطفى عبدالرحمن محمد (بدو/18-4-48/سائق).
274- يوسف ابراهيم ماضي (فلسطين/ 1-5-48/ جندي).

ماعين

275 - علي عواد (القدس القديمة/ 22-10-48/ جندي).

المنشية

276- موسى ناصر مرزوق (باب الساهرة/28-9-48/جندي).
277- يوسف خيرو شتوان (بدو/ 13-5-48/ جندي).

كفريوبا

278- حسن قويدر البطاينة (باب الواد/ 28-4-48/ جندي).
279- سالم محمد سرور الجهامنة (فلسطين/ 4-5-48/ جندي).
280- ابراهيم مصلح مصطفى (القدس / 20-7-48 / جندي).
281- قاسم احمد حسن (القدس/ 15-8-48/ جندي).
282 - يوسف محمود هاني (فلسطين/ 3-5-48/ جندي).

قبيلة بني حميدة

283- علي مقبل محمد البريزات (فلسطين/ 18-5-48/ جندي).
284- قطيفان حسين (فلسطين/ 7-9-48/ جندي).
285- مشافق عطية (فلسطين؟/22-5-48/جندي).

الجوف

286- جبر قاسم (القدس/17-7-48/جندي).
287- عبدالرزاق وهيب ناعم (البيرة/26-9-48/جندي).
288- مزلوه عقال حامد (باب الواد/28-4-48/جندي).


قرية جديتا 

289- احمد محمد سكان (القدس/19-7-48/جندي).
290- شلاش عبدالقادر (القدس/19-7-48/ جندي).
291 - محمد نايف محمد (القدس/19-7-48/جندي).

الطيبة

292- حسن محمد عطية (القدس/ 8-9-48/ (...) جندي في قسم الصحة).
293- خالد سالم عبدالرحمن (فلسطين/ 14-8-48/ جندي اول. دفن في مقبرة البيرة).
294- رشاد موسى مصطفى (بدو/ 16-9-48/ جندي).
295- عبدالعزيز احمد (القدس القديمة/ 24-10-48/ جندي).

شهداء اردنيون (عسكريون)

تم ترتيب اسماء هذه القائمة من الشهداء بناء على انهم اردنيون مهما اختلفت اصولهم او بلداتهم او تعريفاتهم الاجتماعية، وذلك استناداً الى انهم جنود في الجيش العربي الاردني.

296- رباح جنباص (بدوي/ استشهد في القدس/ 16-7-48/ جندي).
297- رجا مسند فرحان (من نجد/ استشهد في فلسطين/ 17-10-48/ جندي توفي اثر تدهور سيارته وهي في طريقها الى فلسطين).
298- رحيل فهد (من الفواعرة/ استشهد في القدس/ 21-5-48/ جندي).
299- ردان غيث (بدوي/ استشهد في القدس/ 17-7-48/ جندي).
300- رشاد موسى (؟/استشهد في القدس/ 15-9-48/ جندي).
301- زين محمد حمد (من القدس/ ؟/ 13-7-48/ سائق).
302- سالم سليمان سلامة الرشايدة (من مدين/ استشهد في بدو/ 19-5-48/ جندي).
303- سحمي محمد سلطي (من قحطان/ استشهد في بيت نبالا/ 13-7-48/ جندي).
304- سليم ابراهيم (من الحجاز/ استشهد في القدس/ 7-10-48/ جندي).
305- سليمان رويلي حسن (اردني/ استشهد في باب الواد/ 11-6-48/ جندي).
306- سمارة عياص (من الجبل/ استشهد في القدس/ 16-7-48/ عريف).
307- سيد موسى المصري (من المنصورة - مصر/ استشهد في باب الواد/ 22-5-48/ كوى).
308- شيحان محمد محمود (من الفواعرة/ استشهد في القدس الجديدة/ 3-8-48/ جندي اول).
309- صالح علي مفلح هليل (من العطامات؟/ استشهد في اللطرون/ 10-6-48/ جندي اول).
310- جميل خليل سليمان (من بصرا؟/ استشهد في فلسطين/ 20-5-48/ جندي).
311- صالح محمد ابراهيم (من حرب؟/ استشهد في القدس/ 20-5-48/ جندي في السرية الثامنة).
312- صبحي ابراهيم دياب (من السمراء - فلسطين/ استشهد في باب الواد/ 25-5-48/ جندي).
313- عايد دهان عرسان (من القرعان/ استشهد في بدو/ 26-5-48/ جندي).
314- عايد عباس سليمان (من الجبل/ استشهد في فلسطين/ 26-11-48/ جندي).
315- عايد عيد منديل (اردني/ استشهد في فلسطين/ 2-8-48/ عريف في السرية الثامنة).
316- عيد احمد (البرجي/ السرجي) (من القصيدات/ استشهد في بدو/ 19-5-48/ جندي).
317- عبدالحافظ عودة علي (من العراوية/ استشهد في كفار عصيون/ 13-5-48/ جندي).
318- عبدالغني مطلق (من سمخ/ استشهد في القدس القديمة/ 24-5-48/ جندي).
319- عبداللطيف مفلح (بدوي/ استشهد في القدس/ 16-7-48/ جندي).
320- عبدالله سعود محمد عبده (من مخطان/ استشهد في القدس الجديدة/ 15-5-48/ جندي).
321- عبدالله سلطان عوده (من حوسة؟/ استشهد في كفار عصيون/ 20-5-48/ جندي).
322- عبدالله فلاح (من السردية/ استشهد في القدس/ 16-7-48/ ملازم ثاني).
323- عبدالمجيد محمود مصلح الفريحات (من الحتيات؟/ استشهد في القدس/ 18-9-48/ جندي اول).
324- عقلة خلف فرح عيد (من الاشراف/ استشهد في بدو/ 26-5-48/ نائب).
325- ابراهيم سليم شبلان (من عنبية؟/ استشهد في القدس/ 22-5-48/ جندي).
326- علي أحمد (من الحجاز/ استشهد في القدس/ 18-7-48/ جندي).
327- عودة عيد سليم (من الرواضفة/ استشهد في فلسطين/ 5-6-48/ جندي في السرية الثانية).
328- عويد منصور الحصيره (من الزياد؟/ استشهد في القدس الجديدة/ 2-5-48/ عريف).
329- عيد اديلم خلف (من الاشاجعة/ استشهد في القدس الجديدة/ 21-5-48/ ملازم اول).
330- عيد عماد شتيوي (من الزغارير/ استشهد في اللطرون/ 10-6-48/ جندي).
331- عيد سعيد (من العجمان/ استشهد في البيرة/ 31-7-48/ جندي).
332- غازي زيدان مصطفى (من بيت ارسل؟/ استشهد في القدس/ 29-9-48/ جندي).
333- غدي رغيثم صباح (من غزة- العراق)/ استشهد في القدس الجديدة/ 19-7-48/ جندي).
334- فالح مطلق (من بدو/ استشهد في القدس/ 16-7-48/ جندي).
335- فهد دوجان (من السردية/ استشهد في الطريق في فلسطين/ 7-2-48/ جندي).
336- فهد قاسم القدسي (من القدم/ استشهد في فلسطين/ 28-5-48/ نقيب في السرية الثانية).
337- قطيفان مرعي (من عشيرة السردية/ استشهد في بدو/ 27-5-48/ جندي).
338- مبارك عبدالله الزومان (السردية/ استشهد في بدو/ 13-5-48/ نائب).
339- محمد حسين علي البو كمال (من العقيدات/ استشهد في القدس الجديدة/ 19-5-48/ سائق).
341- محمد سليمان احمد سيف (من نابلس/ استشهد في القدس الجديدة/ 22-9-48/ جندي).
341- محمد عويض عقله (من الحيارات/ استشهد في البيرة/ 20-9-48/ جندي).
342- محمد فنيطر (من بدو/ استشهد في القدس/ 18-7-48/ جندي).
343- محمد مطرح مرض (من حرب ؟/ استشهد في بدّو/ 20-9-48/ جندي).
344- محمد نجيب بركات (؟/استشهد في القدس/ 21-5-48/ ملازم ثاني).
345- محمد يحيى حماد (اردني/ استشهد في القدس/ ؟/ جندي).
346- مرشود اسود (من الجبل/ استشهد في القدس/ 16-7-48/ جندي).
347- معلا محارب رشيد سالم (من حرب/ استشهد في اللطرون/ 18-4-48/ سائق).
348- مفضي سليمان محمد (من حجينة؟/ استشهد في القدس/ 24-5-48/ جندي).
349- مفلح سلامة (من الرواضية/ استشهد في القدس/ 15-7-48/ سائق).
350- ملوح خضر العاجب (من العراق/ استشهد في فلسطين/ 16-7-48/ جندي).
351- ناجي عبده الدياب (من الدياب/ استشهد في القدس القديمة/ 1-9-48/ جندي).
352- نادي صياح (من العيسى/ استشهد في فلسطين/ 11-8-48/ جندي. دفن في مقبرة البيرة).
353- نواف علي (من حجرة ؟/ استشهد في القدس/ 19-5-48/ جندي).
354- يوسف العيسى (؟/استشهد في القدس القديمة/ 16-7-48/ جندي).
355- يوسف محمد مصطفى ( من لبنان/ استشهد في باب الواد/ 17-7-48/ نائب).
356 - عواد حسن سليمان خالد (من القعيدات؟ / استشهد في بدّو / 48-5-13 - جندي).
357- احمد راكان (بدوي/ استشهد في القدس/ 16-7-48/ جندي في الجيش العربي الاردني).
358- احمد خليف محمد (من الفعاولة (؟)/استشهد في وادي شعيب/ 3-10-48/ جندي اول توفي اثر تدهور سيارته وهو في طريقه الى فلسطين).
359- احمد محمود مصلح الفاقدي (من الحجاز/ استشهد في القدس الجديدة/ 24-5-48/ جندي).
360- بلير ثليج صير (من الجبل/ استشهد في القدس/ 25-5-48/ جندي اول).
361- احمد قامون (من مصر/ استشهد في القدس/ 16-7-47/ جندي).
362- احمد محمود (؟/استشهد في القدس/ 16-9-48/ ملازم اول).
363- حمدان الصويلح (من سوريا/ استشهد في جبل الرادار/ 17-8-48/ سائق).
364- راجح يونس عبد (من رام الله/ استشهد في القدس/ 14-9-48/ جندي).

شهداء اردنيون متطوعون (غير المعروفة بلداتهم)

القائمة مرتبة كما يلي: (اسم الشهيد / بلده / مكان استشهاده / تاريخ استشهاده / اية معلومات اخرى).

365- سالم حسين مطر (من الاردن/ البصة/ 22-1-48/ قتل في يافا).
366- سليم العيسى (من الاردن/ حارة اليهود/ 29-5-48/-).
367- سليم هريوي (من الاردن/ القدس/ 28-5-48/ قتل في حارة النصارى).
368- سليمان يوسف (من الاردن/ النبي داود/ 18-5-48/-).
369- شحادة قاسم (من الاردن/ حارة اليهود/ 27/5/48/-).
370- شحادة مرعي (من الاردن/ البصة/ 1-2-48/ البصة من احياء يافا).
371- صالح عيون (من الاردن/ القدس/ 15-5-48/-).
372- عبد عايد (من الاردن/ حارة اليهود/ 26-5-48/-).
373- عبدالغني مطلق (من الاردن/ حارة اليهود/ 23-5-48/-).
374- عبدالله زعل الفارس (من الاردن/ القدس/ 24-5-48/ قتل في حارة النصارى).
375- عطاالله شجاع (من الاردن/ الطريق العام/ 17-3-48/ بين حيفا وعكا).
376- علي بكر التلول (من الاردن/ الطريق العام/ 27-5-48/-).
377- علي بكري (من الاردن/ القدس/ 16-10-48/-).
378- علي سليمان (من الاردن/ حارة اليهود/ 27-5-48/-).
379- علي محمود (من الاردن/ الشيخ جراح/ 20-5-48/-).
380- علي منصور (من الاردن/ يافا/ 1-1-48/-).
381-عليان علي (من الاردن/ النبي داود/ 27-8-48/-).
382- عمر محمد ابراهيم (من الاردن/ القدس/ 14-9-48/ قتل عند مدرسة الفرير قرب الباب الجديد).
383- عواد علي (من الاردن/ بالخليل/ 13-10-48/-).
384- عيد عواد (من الاردن/ فلسطين/ 5-6-48/-).
385- فرج عودة الله (من الاردن/ كفار عصيون/ 13-4-48/-).
386- محمد خالد يوسف (من الاردن/ القدس/ 7-11-48/-).
387- محمد خليل (من الاردن/ كفار عصيون/ ؟ /-).
388- محمد طراد (من الاردن/ فلسطين/ 26-5-48/-).
389- محمد عباس (من الاردن/ فلسطين/ 9-6-48/-).
390- محمد عبدالمهدي (من الاردن/ حارة اليهود/ 22-5-48/-).
391- محمد علي عثمان (من الاردن/ حارة اليهود/ 23-5-48/-).
392- محمد فالح (من الاردن/ الشيخ جراح/ 20-5-48/).
393- محمود احمد مطلق (من الاردن/ دير القربان/ 26-5-48/-).
394- ناجي عبدالحي (من الاردن/ فلسطين/ 1-9-48/-).
395- نايف سميح (من الاردن/ حي الثوري/ 5-8-48/-).
396- ياسين سمرين (من الاردن/ الشيخ جراح/ 20-5-48/-).
397- يوسف الفهد العدواني (من الاردن/ حي الثوري/ 6-6-48/-).
398- احمد علي (من الاردن/ دير القربان/ 26-5-48/-).
399- باير ثلجي (من الاردن/ دير القربان؟/ 26-5-48/-).
400- جابر خليف ابو جابر (من الاردن/ الشيخ جراح/ 20-5-48/-).
401- جاسر دياب (من الاردن/؟/ 9-6-48/-).
402- حسين محمد (من الاردن/ حي الثوري/ 20-4-48/).
403- حمدان ياسين (من الاردن/ حارة اليهود/ 23-5-48/-).
404- خليل مصطفى الترك (من الاردن/؟/ 9-6-48/-).
405- رهيب هارون (شركسي/ حيفا/ 1-4-48/-).
406- سالم محمد (من الاردن/؟/ 9-6-48/-).

شهداء اردنيون متطوعون (المعروفة بلداتهم)

القائمة مرتبة كما يلي: (اسم الشهيد / بلده / مكان استشهاده / تاريخ استشهاده / اية معلومات اخرى)

اربد

407- عبداللطيف الاردني (بيت صفافا/ 12-1-48/ قتل برصاص الجنود البريطانيين).
408- محمد طالب عطية (طريق يافا / 22-1-48/-).

الشوبك

409 - علي فلاح الشوبكي (القدس/ 9-10-48/-).

وادي موسى

410 - منصور العواد (النبي داود/ 26-8-48/-).

كفرسوم 

411- احمد طلال (كفار داروم/ 11-4-48/ من الاخوان المسلمين).

السلط 

412- انطون سلمان جريس (القدس/ 22-5-48/ قتل في حارة النصارى. وقتل معه اثنان مجهولان).

عمان

413 - الحاج بهجت منكو (مشمارها عميك/ ؟-4-48/-).

قبيلة الرولة 

414- جدعان محمد (القدس/ 19-5-48/ قتل مع ستة من رفاقه المناضلين في حارة النصارى).

قبيلة الحويطات

415 - حمدان السعود (عرطوف/ 22-3-48/-).

الطفيلة 

416 - خلف ؟ (القدس/ 15-5-48/-).

عجلون

417 - خليل عبسان العجلوني (باب العمود/ 29-12-48/ قتل اثر انفجار قنبلة يهودية).

قبيلة بني صخر

418 - سالم العيسى (القدس/ 31-5-48/-).

الكرك 

419- عبدالودود حجة (حارة اليهود/ 12-2-48/-).

شهداء اردنيون مجهولو الاسماء

القائمة مرتبة كما يلي: (الشهيد المجهول؟ / بلده / مكان استشهاده / تاريخ استشهاده / اية معلومات اخرى)
420- شهيد مجهول (من بني صخر/ استشهد ببيت سوريك/ 25-1-48/-).
421- شهيد مجهول (من الكرك/ استشهد في صور باهر/ 12-2-48/ حارس المطحنة في صور باهر).
(422- 425) - اربع شهداء مجهولون (من الاردن/ استشهدوا في النبي داود/ 18-5-48/-).
(426-431) - ستة شهداء مجهولون (من الاردن/ استشهدوا في القدس/ 19-5-48/ قتلوا في حارة النصارى - احدهم من الرولة).
(432-433) - شهيدان مجهولان (من الاردن/ استشهدا في القدس/ 22-5-48/ قتلا في حارة النصارى. احدهما من السلط).
(434-437)- اربعة شهداء مجهولون (من الاردن/ جبل الرادار/ 26-5-48/-).
(438-444) - سبعة شهداء مجهولون (من عمان/ عمان؟/ 1-6-48/-).
(445-448) - اربعة شهداء مجهولون (من الاردن/ القدس/ 7-6-48/-).
(449-452) - اربعة شهداء مجهولون (من الاردن/ القدس/ 9-6-48/-).
(453-454)- شهيدان مجهولان (من الاردن/ القدس/ 10-6-48/-).
455- شهيد مجهول (من الاردن/ القدس/ 10-7-48/-).
456- شهيد مجهول (من الاردن/ طريق غزة بير السبع/ ؟/-).
457- شهيد مجهول (من الاردن/ القدس/ 13-10-48/-).
458- شهيد مجهول (من وادي موسى/ القدس/ 26-8-48/-).*


*

*الله يرحم جميع شهداء المسلمين*

----------


## ramas

تشتم رائحة الشهداء من (وادي التفاح ) ذلك المكان الذي اراد القدر ان يضم ترابه رفات الشهيد الاردني المقدم صالح عبدالله شويعر ورفاقه الذين سقطوا دفاعا عن فلسطين في حرب حزيران عام 1967 .

في وادي التفاح تلك المعركة الشهيرة او معركة الدبابات كما يسمها البعض , يستذكر اهالي نابلس احد ابطالها الذين دافعوا بشرف عن تراب فلسطين ويشعرون بالفخر والاعتزاز وهم يقيمون نصبا تذكاريا لقائد الكتيبة الاردنية المقدم شويعر الذي ظل يقاتل حتى نفدت ذخيرته مجسدا بذلك معاني البطولة والفداء دفاعا عن الحق والعدالة .

وانت تقف عند ضريحه الى الغرب من مدينة نابلس على ارض منسبطة بين جبلين شاهقين كانك تناجي وتستغيث ان لا يطول الليل ، وانت ترى زهورا تتفتح من عطر الشهداء لتتسرب على ندى التراب الذي يحتضن جثمان الشهيد وثلاثة من رفاقه ممن استشهدوا في تلك المعركة وهم ملازم اول سليمان عطية الشخانبة ، ورقيب اول صياح فياض عواد الفقراء وجندي اول راشد نمر العظامات .

يقول رئيس بلدية نابلس عدلي يعيش اننا نستذكر بالخير الذين دافعوا واستشهدوا دفاعا عن ثرى فلسطين , ونشعر بالفخر ونحن نحتفى دائما بذكرى من استشهدوا في حرب حزيران عام 1967 , والذين يؤكدون وحدة الدم والمصير بين الشعبين الاردني والفلسطيني.

ويروي يعيش وهو يتحدث الى الوفد الاردني الذي زار النصب التذكاري للشهيد خلال الاسبوع الثقافي الذي اقامته وزارة الثقافة في فلسطين بداية الشهرالحالي : شاهدنا معركة وادي التفاح امامنا حين دخلت سبع اليات اسرائيلية الى المنطقة وهو يشير الينا من الجهة المقابلة للنصب ، التي كان يرابط فيها الجيش الاردني في الوادي , واحتدمت معركة حامية الوطيس ظل فيها قائد الكتيبة شويعر يقاتل بشجاعة مع رفاقه حتى تم تدمير الاليات الاسرائيلية جميعها .

ويتابع " لم يستسلم هذا البطل رغم النداءات البعيدة من العدو وظل يحث جنوده على القتال الذي يؤمن بشرفه حتى لجأ الاسرائيليون الى وسائل اخرى اكثر دموية واستعانوا بالطائرات التي قصفت الكتيبة الاردنية بقنابل (النابالم ) ما ادى الى سقوط عدد من الشهداء " .

ويؤكد لقد ظل يقاتل حتى نفدت ذخيرته بفعل قصف الطيران المكثف حتى استشهد ، عندها تقدم منه القائد الاسرائيلي وادى له التحية العسكرية تقديرا لشجاعته وبسالته في القتال ، ودفن في المكان الذي استشهد فيه وظل اهالي نابلس يزورونه ويترحمون عليه .

وفي عام 1987 اعادت بلدية نابلس تشييد ضريح الشهيد تخليدا واحتراما لذكراه وللذين دافعوا عن ثرى فلسطين .

ويشدد يعيش " انه لا احد يستطيع مهما كان ان ينتزع الحب وحالة التآخي بين الشعبين الاردني والفلسطيني لانها تتجسد بوحدة الدم " .

ويقول عضو اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحريرالفلسطينية غسان الشكعة الذي رافق الوفد الاردني في زيارته للنصب التذكاري " ان الدم واحد والشعب واحد والمصير والمستقبل واحد نحن شركاء في الامل والالم اننا نشعر بالفخار من هؤلاء الذين قاتلوا الى جانبنا ".

ويضيف الى وكالة الانباء الاردنية (بترا ) " ان نابلس تذكر بالخير دائما الذين حملوا همنا والذين يدافعون عن القضية الفلسطينية وعن التراب الفلسطيني مؤكدا ان الوحدة الاردنية الفلسطينية هي وحدة جمعها التاريخ والجغرافيا " .

ويحث الشكعة على التواصل والتقارب وتبادل الزيارات بهدف التعرف اكثر على مسيرة التاريخ المشترك بين الاشقاء .

يفخر ابن صاحب الارض التي اقيم عليها النصب التذكاري للشهداء نضال العفوري , لان ارضه تضم رفات الشهداء الاردنيين الذين ضحوا بارواحهم دفاعا عن ارض فلسطين .

ما زال النابلسيون يرددون اسم هذا البطل الذي كانوا يطلقون عليه اسم (ابو هاشم ) رغم ان كنيته (ابو علي ) وهو الاسم الذي وضعوه على ضريحه رغبة من عائلته التي تؤثر تكنيته بابي علي .

--(بترا )

----------


## ابن اخ الشهيد محمد

بالنسبة لما ذكر من شهداء الجيش الاردني للشهيد (160) للتصحيح فهو الشهيد: محمد بن عباس المحياء العتيبي فهو من المحياء من الروقة من عتيبة من قرية العبل التابعة لمحافظة الدوادمي التابعة لمنطقة الرياض ... وله من الاخوة اثنان هما: فيحان وعايض ابناء الشيخ:عباس بن مصلح بن محياء ... هذا ماذكر بصفتي ابن اخ الشهيد محمد..        فرحم الله الشهيد محمد وجميع شهداء المسلمين.

----------


## غير مسجل

أولا أشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الهادف. أنا من عشيرة حرب العزة (أم البساتين -أم الحنافيش سابقا)
ويكون الشهيد هو عم والدي عبدالكريم حرب العزة رحمه الله. وقد كان الشيهد عريسا عند استدعاؤه للمعركه ولم يتسنى له
 المكوث مع زوجه . وقام بتلبيه الدعوة العسكريه ونال شرف الشهادة على ثرى فلسطين .
 وهذا يمثل حجم التضحيات والبطولات التي أشرف عليها الهاشميون عبر  التاريخ على أرض فلسطين . ويؤكد شهامه ونخوة
 الأردنيين ومواقفهم الجليله اتجاه قضايا الأمه . 
 فرحمه الله على شهدائنا الأبرار جميعا

----------


## غير مسجل

قصة جدي عبدالله الرشيد الذي استشهد على ارض فلسطين 
استشهد الشهيد عبدالله الرشيد عام 1936 في موقعة جنين مع العديد من شهداء عرب الصقر كان عبدالله الرشيد حسب ما أفادني كل من عاصره فارسا مغوار يخاف على فلسطين كما يخاف على أهله وعشيرته ، عبدالله الرشيد لبى النداء مثلما لبى الكثير من شباب عشائر الصقر 
عبدالله الرشيد عندما استشهد وكما حدثتني جدتي كان شابا في ريعان الشباب ولم يمضي على زواجه إلا عدة شهور , عبدالله الرشيد عندما لبى النداء كانت جدتي حامل بوالدي الذي ولد بهد استشهاده بثلاثة شهر , جيء بعبد الله الرشيد إلى أهله في غور بيسان وكان كالعريس ليلة عرسه احتفل فرسان عرب الصقر به كالعريس 

احد أحفاد عبدالله الرشيد

----------


## سمو الفكر

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

احب ان اشكر صاحب الفكره لنحكي قصصهم لانها فكره اكثر من رائعه هذا اولا 

وان جميع الدماء الطاهره الزكيه التي سالت علي ارض فلسطين الغاليه يستحقوا الاشاده والتحيه هذا ثانيا

وان مشاركتي في هذا الحقل من اجل تهنئه اهالي واقارب هؤلاء الشهداء فانهم اضافوا مجدا الي امجاد اهلهم وعشائرهم من قبل 

بالاضافه هناك خطا في اسم عائله الشهيد رقم 160 والحقيقي هوا الشهيد محمد بن عباس المحيا العتيبي من مشائخ قبيله عتيبه 

اتمني التعديل بالاضافه له وثائق تحمل هذا الاسم من قبل وزاره الدفاع الاردنييه 

وتقبلوا تحياتي 

اخوكم 

سمو الفكر 

المملكه العربيه السعوديه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *
> 160- محمد بن عباس المحيا العتيبي من مشائخ قبيلة عتيبة  (عتيبة - نجد) (القدس/9-6-48/نائب).
> *





> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
> احب ان اشكر صاحب الفكره لنحكي قصصهم لانها فكره اكثر من رائعه هذا اولا 
> 
> وان جميع الدماء الطاهره الزكيه التي سالت علي ارض فلسطين الغاليه يستحقوا الاشاده والتحيه هذا ثانيا
> 
> وان مشاركتي في هذا الحقل من اجل تهنئه اهالي واقارب هؤلاء الشهداء فانهم اضافوا مجدا الي امجاد اهلهم وعشائرهم من قبل 
> 
> بالاضافه هناك خطا في اسم عائله الشهيد رقم 160 والحقيقي هوا الشهيد محمد بن عباس المحيا العتيبي من مشائخ قبيله عتيبه 
> ...


*اهلا وسهلا بك ونشكرك على هذا الكلام الطيب الجميل .. وهذا يدل على العلاقه الطيبة و المتينه بين الشعبين .**

أخي أود أن أخبرك بأنه تم تعديل اسم الشهيد رقم 160 بناءً على المعلومات التي اعطيتنا إياها . 

ونشكرك كل الشكر مره اخرى .. املين منك التواصل و التفاعل معنا في هذا الصرح العريق . 

**لروحك السلام ..*

----------

